# army life



## stockriderman (12 Apr 2004)

Hey everyone one. I am considering joining the army. I don‘t know which one I should take reserve or regular. I want something that would enable me to have a life aside from army. I have a girlfriend and don‘t want to leave her along for months. I heard that reserve is live away from the base service. The thing is,I‘ve been told also that reserve is part time couple of days a week. I need something full time. I‘d like to go,train,come home at night 5-6 days a week or something like that. I am in Toronto if that makes any difference.


Hope someone can help me


----------



## willy (12 Apr 2004)

It sounds like neither is suited to your needs then.  Neither reg nor reserve service will do everything for you that you list above.  You have to understand that joining the army is a substantial commitment, and that you would have to change to accomodate the army, because the army sure won‘t change to accomodate you.

Edit:

Maybe I should add a little bit to that.  If you want a full time job, then joining the regs would be the way to go.  You would have to leave Toronto though, and you‘d certainly be away from your girlfriend, for your initial training at least, and intermittently thereafter.  On the other hand, if you want to stay near where you are now, and not change your lifestyle too much, then you could do that in the reserves.  The reserves will not offer you full time employment however, at least not right away.  So, it looks like you‘re asking for pie in the sky on this one.


----------



## mattoigta (12 Apr 2004)

You could eventually get some Class B reservist work - mostly administrative jobs though


----------



## brin11 (12 Apr 2004)

Just to clarify, Class B work is a full-time commitment of varying lengths.  These "call-outs" can be at various places as well so you may be required to travel for a class B callout.  This is opposed to Class A work which is part-time.


----------



## stockriderman (12 Apr 2004)

thanks for replies. I just wanted some change in my life without changing too much...
What‘s part time and how many days is it per week?

for those of you who are in reserves, what jobs do you have aside from army? I suppose I‘ll have to quit my Hotel job which is wednesday-sunday.

thanks


----------



## Pte. Bloggins (12 Apr 2004)

Part time usually means 1-2 evenings a week, 1-2 weekends per month.


----------



## kaspacanada (12 Apr 2004)

You normally don‘t have to quit your civilian job for reserve work.  You will have to do something about getting trained though because no matter what trade, that generally takes one summer.  Once you are trained, you can keep whatever civilian job you want, or go to school, because the units are usually pretty flexible with how often you actually work for them.  At the unit I used to work with, they encouraged you to come all the time, but all that they asked as mandatory was at least once a month when you were really busy, and to let them know what was going on.  But what Bloggins said generally stands as most reserve units training schedules.


----------



## Eowyn (13 Apr 2004)

> Originally posted by kaspacanada:
> [qb] You will have to do something about getting trained though because no matter what trade, that generally takes one summer. [/qb]


I hate to contradict you, but it can take several summers to be trained in the CSS trades.


----------



## ^*^batman^*^ (15 Apr 2004)

because of the demise of the QL2/QL3 program it now takes 3 months toatl to be fully trained(one and a half summers), you will do you BMQ-Basic Military Qualification, your SQ(army)Soldier Qualification, then in my case do your BIQ-Basic Infantry Qualification. if you do the reserve thing you will be away like i said for the first summer for two months and the second for one, or you can do a weekend basic, like every second weekend(in toronto ususally), then go away for one summer and be fully trained. where you go for you trade course(the third one) depends on your trade, in toronto there is, infantry, armoured, armoured recce, arty, medic, and support(ie, drivers techs,ect..)infantry, armoured and armoured recce, will all be done in ATC Meaford. Arty and medic trade course is in CFB Petawawa.


----------



## ^*^batman^*^ (15 Apr 2004)

beacuase of the new system it takes 3 months to get trade qualified in the reserves now. in toronto you can go infantry, amroured, armoured recce, arty, medic, and support(drivers, techs, ect.)i dont know were the trade course for support staff is(depends on which trade), arty and medic in in CFB Petawawa, the rest are all in ATC meaford. 
about full time employment, it depends on who likes you at your unit, and what skills you have to get a class B job(full time).
i myself am on one for the next year and a half in CFB Borden, so like i said it is totall case by case.
Reg force you are away alot, basci is in Saint Jean Que. for like 8 months, then SQ is more, then trade course depending on trade(sorry dont know alot about regs). but like was said, the army is a commitment, you will conform around it not around you.
My regiment(GandSF Barrie Ont.) parades, one night a week, and sometimes one weekend a month. plus one week in the summer for MILCON(a huge ex.)


----------



## Ian (15 Apr 2004)

Quick correction to the above,

Reg Force NCM Basic Trg is 10 weeks at St. Jean, and RegF  Officer Basic Trg is 14 weeks. 

One doesn‘t have to worry about 8 months of basic training in St-Jean.


----------



## ama (22 Apr 2004)

personally I have given up alot for the army
I‘ve quit all my jobs, put my personal life aside and other stuff

it‘s acually quite hard not seeing my friends and family as often, but I know when I do, it‘s gonna be a day to remember


----------



## Meridian (27 Apr 2004)

"/One doesn‘t have to worry about 8 months of basic training in St-Jean. "

Hahah. I met several people who were enjoying quite the lengthy stay in St jean, on and off pat platoon like a yo-yo and waiting for room on courses.


----------

